# Cooper's Throne



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

My sister dug out her old chair the other day when we were visiting. Cooper hasn't left it since! :wink: (Too bad it's pink :lol: )


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Lol a very manly chair indeed lol!!!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

OMG! That first pic of Cooper is perfect! I love the Sepia!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

How cute is that!!! That's really funny, cuz we were at WalMart this weekend and I almost bought one of those kiddie sofa's for Mia. It's the perfect size for our Chi's.... How cute!!!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

that is so cute :lol:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Cooper definitely thinks ( knows ) he is King


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

pics of beautiful cooper !!  ...he really looks like THE king   
he's such a cutie...i would eat him :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

ahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## snuffysmom (May 23, 2005)

That is too cute! :lol:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Cooper looks very "regal" sitting in his little pink chair :wink: My three just love those little kids chairs. I just saw one this weekend at WaMart that looked just like a little "mini recliner". Just like adult furniture, except tinier.
It was $50.00.....I will wait till it goes on sale.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

it takes a confident man to wear pink lol i guess it goes for his chair color too.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

OMG he does look rather regal in his "pink" chair.....but he cant see the color so that doesnt count right :wink:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

He looks so comfy...such a cute little fellow.


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

how cute......


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

OMG, could he possibly be any cuter! :lol: I like how he's got one paw resting on the arm of the chair in the first pic, like he's having a conversation. :lol: 

It's so nice that he's in touch with his feminine side. :lol:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

OMG that is TOO CUTE!!!!!! I love it! He looks so relaxed with one paw on the armrest. All he needs is a beer! ccasion5:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Those pics are priceless!!  

So who cares it's pink? Cooper looks like a king on his throne. :lol:


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

Only real men can pull off pink.. just look how cool he looks 8)


----------



## MyOwen (Mar 15, 2005)

Cooper looks like a KING in the first pic


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

What a guy.........he's adorable in his little pink chair.


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Cooper looks very distinguished in his pink chair. I love it. What a handsome boy.

Leslie


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

ahhh so cute and snuggly!


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

He looks so handsome in his chair.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

oh I love Cooper


----------



## SnickersMom (Feb 4, 2005)

Thats cute.

I don't think he cares that it's pink!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Gorgeous pics and he looks so comfy. Lovely looking boy.


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks everyone!!! I guess the pink sort of suits Cooper, sometimes I think he's a little feminine! heheh. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

That first one is perfect, with his little paw on the armrest :lol: :lol: .


----------

